# ZP Venison Price Increase



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a heads up I went by DogGone Natural and was chatting with the owner and ZP Venison is going up. Not sure why but she says it is almost a 45% increase. She is now asking her customers if they want her to stock the ZP venison 11lb bags as it is like a car payment now or do they want to try the new ZP beef etc. 

She has also dropped all Zukes products due to Purina. She does not trust them at all!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh. i will def. have to order some Ziwi Venison . Minnie and Peyton eat this. i buy the 2.2 # bags. i just ordered 2 bags but will order more before the price goes up. Thanks for letting us know Christie !!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> ohhh. i will def. have to order some Ziwi Venison . Minnie and Peyton eat this. i buy the 2.2 # bags. i just ordered 2 bags but will order more before the price goes up. Thanks for letting us know Christie !!


NP She was in shock when she went to order. She has no idea why but it seems to only be affecting the Venison.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh no,must order that's one of the foods i have to feed Dot on.Bet it will be more for uk.Thanks for heads up


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I had to stop feeding my chis the ZiwiPeak venison recently. It seems that they changed the formula of making it and it really upset all my chis tummies. ukeright: We are feeding Wellness Core now. It's less than half the price of ZP. I'd hate to have to buy ZiwiPeak at a 45% increase! It was expensive enough to begin with!:shock:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, as if it wasn't expensive enough already. That's one of the foods I feed mine. The venison one is Lilo's favourite. She doesn't really like the other flavours anymore for some reason. I might have to find something new if it does go up that much.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no  that is a really big increase. Think I will order a few bags now and consider changing to something else in the future. I can't feed Charlie the lamb one because it makes him itchy for some reason x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazon have no zp waiting for it to come in,so my order is ordered.Hope I don't have to wait long


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I have 8 2.2 # bags of venison I just ordered. if it really does go up to that much of an increase, maybe I will cut back on the amount of it I feed. I did want to try feeding the primal , so , if that does agree with them... maybe i'll do one meal ziwi peak and one meal primal like you do Christie. 

the lamb ziwi also makes Minnie itchie, so she does need the venison. and Tootsie gets more itchie with the venison kind, so she needs the lamb. my yorkie can eat either . and Latte eats the omas pride. 

I heard there is a new flavor ziwi peak now ... a beef flavor ( not sure , I haven't seen it mayself , but thought someone said that... was that you Christie ? )

I prefer to have them on the freeze dried or frozen raw. besides being very good for them, I like how there stools are very small


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

For myself, I've been moving away from ZP, but I hate it for those that still feed it. Lynda first mentioned the beef, and I have looked for it, but couldn't find it. I just assumed it's so new it's just not made it out yet. We'll see--I would definitely try the beef and buy lamb ZP, but I am very thankful for Christie introducing Primal, and I'm more pleased with S & C this time than the last time I tried it--it seems to be satisfying Lulu better.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've not seen the beef for sale either. I've seen primal mentioned on here quite a bit lately, what is it and is it available in the uk does anyone know? X


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I think we're going to be doing a switch anyway, but that's good to know. I'll probably still buy the ziwi treats if I see some around. I can't imagine it getting that much more expensive. Who could afford that for a larger dog?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Michele, is there a Pets Corner near to you? They stock Ziwi Peak Store Finder | Pets Corner There are 4 stores in Bucks. They have reduced the price of their 1kg bags recently (and the cans) including the venison, so worth a look. They deliver too, it is free on orders over £45.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks Stella,the pets corner is inside a garden centre,just 10 mins from me at Beaconsfield, never thought to go there.Woop Woop


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I've been feeding less of it and trying to move away from it. They won't stay in business long at that price. I'm surprised as many of us buy it at the price it is, but I can't go higher than it already is. Sounds like they're getting greedy to me at a 45% increase. Midgie is really doing well on S&C Rabbit and Primal Duck. Gonna stick with what works.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> I've not seen the beef for sale either. I've seen primal mentioned on here quite a bit lately, what is it and is it available in the uk does anyone know? X


I've been wondering the same thing about Primal. I looked online and didn't manage to find any UK websites or shops that sell it... It would interesting to find out if it's available here.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think Primal is available in the UK. We can get the new Orijen freeze dried though.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My dogs, Sadie and Ike did fine on ZP and when Holly come along she was getting some in the evening, all of a sudden they all started getting loose bowels . I stopped it then a month later started again, kept it in my freezer, the well a behold the started with the loose poop. I stoped giving it to them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not sure if Primal is available in the UK. It is a US based food. I am glad some other chis love Primal as much as my two do. BG can be picky so for her to be excited about food is a good thing.  

Yeah Kim was in shock and she has no idea why that is why she is going to talk to some of her customers to see what they want her to order. I am glad I got away from it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ordered the ZP last night Stella and it's ready for pick up .Wonder what else they have that i'll get tempted to get ?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> Ordered the ZP last night Stella and it's ready for pick up .Wonder what else they have that i'll get tempted to get ?


Stella's Mr Moo wants a squeaky toy please


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OK Mr MOO


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> OK Mr MOO


And don't tell his mommy!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No shhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Noooooooooo!


LOL LOL LOL 

Took you long enough to find this


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ordered a couple extra bags from Amazon. Price hadn't increased there yet. They don't have beef on Amazon yet!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I figure it is coming as Kim found out when placing a new order


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I stopped feeding Ziwi Peak after about 2 or 3 bags. Bandit just stopped eating it willingly. So Ares never got to try it. 

Besides, I have to order that online. We actually have a store here that stocks the Primal frozen, and Bandit loves that.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh not good, Kim just sent me a bag not sure what price was. might have to order more soon. When will it go up? Amberleah eats zp and weruva canned when I am home and primal when I work.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is still trying to figure it all out. She went to order the large bags before I walked in and was in shock. She is trying to figure out why the venison. She was so flustered she couldn't remember if she sent you your box lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

From ZP's Facebook Page:

ZiwiPeak | Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products
Yesterday at 5:41pm 

I would like to share with you a rather not so short statement regarding our new price increase on our ZiwiPeak Venison Food & Treats.
We will not reduce ZiwiPeak quality, so must pass on some of the increased venison cost due to continuing international accelerating demand for New Zealand Venison.

Our unswerving commitment is to offer the highest quality ingredients from New Zealand farms and waters. These ingredients are the basis of ZiwiPeak’s reputation for the highest standards in all-natural meat and organs pet nutrition. 

There is no room in these standards for compromise. And this means constant pressure to obtain our chosen ingredients, year-in year-out, and accept nothing less. 

New Zealand grass-fed Venison (deer) is one of our unique and novel protein sources. We know it is beneficial to many pets with digestion problems, allergies and skin and coat issues.

At the same time, New Zealand Venison is increasingly highly sought after for both human food and pet food ingredients throughout Asia, the US and Europe. However, the total number of deer being farmed in New Zealand is not currently increasing fast enough to keep pace with this accelerating demand. 

With regret we must increase prices to cover some of the cost increases so we can deliver the same exceptional products that Ziwi is known for. 
Look out in April for our NEW Beef Recipe, grass fed/pasture raised, hormone & antibiotic free from New Zealand.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> From ZP's Facebook Page:
> 
> ZiwiPeak | Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products
> Yesterday at 5:41pm
> ...


Thanks Christie for posting it, I was going to last night but got side tracked.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP thank you for bringing to my attention


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

ZP just added this statement. 
Hi my favorite pooches, pussycats and pet parents....... I am a human dog, quite intelligent at that and passionate about pure food!!...but I have to say there are some wuffing angry pet parents out there over our increase on our Venison food. Well here's the thing, you either want Ziwi to continue delivering the best nutritional products globally or you want us to be like all the other pet food companies and deliver foods that are full of fillers,carbs,salts,sugars & glycerines. It would be easy for us to change but hey!...I wouldn't be eating it. Pure trusted traceable proteins come at a price these days. So if price is an issue on Venison, change to our yummy Lamb or our new Beef recipe.
So get with the programme, eat Ziwi & thrive, drink lots of fresh clean water, exercise the body and love life! Wuff, Wuff


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

From what I have heard from a friend who feeds ZP is the large bag doubled in price from $90 to $180 but she did find it on chewy.com for $135


----------

